# [SOLVED] acer n35 pocket pc is not charging



## imp3rator (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a acer n35 pocket pc wich i didn't use for a long time and now it's not charging...i disconnected the baterry and connected it again and the charging light goes on(like it's charging)but after 12 hours the battery didn't charge at all.i did a hard reset,a soft reset but nothing works....can anybody help me?? :4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: acer n35 pocket pc is not charging*

There is no way of knowing if 1) it's not charging or 2) the battery is dead

If you know someone with a similar model, try swapping batteries. Otherwise, I'd suggest replacing the battery as that is the most likely culprit....especially as it hasn't been used in a "long time". Rechargeable batteries have a shelf life, they don't last forever.


----------



## imp3rator (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: acer n35 pocket pc is not charging*

well i dont know anybody who has a similar model.......but thanks anyway.......if anybody has other sugestions please tell......


----------



## fatherChristmas (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: acer n35 pocket pc is not charging*

I would give totally counter advice. Do not replace the battery do not dismantle, its too easy to break screen jogwheel motheboard (the sticky they use on the original battery takes a lot of prising off)
Its true Li-ion batteries degrade from day 1 of manufacture, They also discharge whether used or not. In the Pda they discharge as they keep the time updated etc. New ones discharge as everything tries to revert back to its natural state and naturally they are not charged up. Li-Ion should be shipped half charged. They may be old stock and shipped flat and therefore even a new battery might not solve the problem.
Many things can and will go wrong with the Acer N35 but mostly the battery not charging is for one cause produces typical symptoms which you may not even have noticed fully and can be solved without a new battery or dismantling or even anything very technical once you know how. 
The cause is leaving the N35 with a flat battery for a long time, probably counted in months.
The symptoms are: You put it on a charger, it pings into life and you can align screen and start it up perfectly normally. You know it charges up fully in about 2 to 3 hours. Unfortunately however long you leave it, it dies every time you take it off the charger. The symptom you might forget about is teh green charging light top right is not flashing as it should. 
The cure takes a few minutes plus 2 to 3 hours to charge up fully. and no new battery no dismantling just a few incantations , a couple of mystic hand movements and usually the fatted calf sacrifice is not needed. It works, if you want to call meFC


----------



## fatherChristmas (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: acer n35 pocket pc is not charging*

Not sure you can call me as I cannot send messages until I have 3 posts, sorry.FC


----------



## fatherChristmas (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: acer n35 pocket pc is not charging*

I'm guessing this post might either
a) enable me to message
b) get me thrown off the board


----------



## imp3rator (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: acer n35 pocket pc is not charging*

told you,i sold the n35.


----------

